# Militac Flashlight advertisement (Hoax???) Are they worth it?



## Jason Liddell (Jun 8, 2016)

G'day all, I did try doing a search on Militac with no results, I just got an error the first time and then no results found. I apologies if there was and I couldn't find them.

Here is a link to the Miltac military flash light. There is no mention of lumens and I think it is just a good marketing scheme. Anyone got one of these lights or thoughts abou them. I would love to hear from you.

http://go.nightforceflashlights.com...utm_source=google&utm_term=www.ninemsn.com.au

Thanks in Advance,

Jason


----------



## Brasso (Jun 8, 2016)

It says, "...navy seal grade tactical flashlight..."

Need it say anything else? 

It probably can't light up my closet.


----------



## richbuff (Jun 8, 2016)

Also,

Absolutely 100% totally useless junk. The fourth screenshot, showing a beamshot, has petals, even though this item is single emitter. That beamshot is probably a TK75. 

This item is same or near equivalent of the recent "Clickjack/clickbait fake junk advertised flashlight" topic thread that was active here until a few weeks or so ago.


----------



## Wendee (Jun 8, 2016)

That advertisement is so funny. It's like a 4:00 AM infomercial. 
G700 made by LumiTact, according to their video in the link. It's a zoomie.
They advertise 1200 lumens on 3AAA batteries using the same technology used by Navy Seals.
I actually found a thread on the other forum. It's pretty funny. 
It seems they all pitched in to buy one and made a review video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swSU5GbWjgM
Hope this info helps


----------



## Jason Liddell (Jun 8, 2016)

Thank you all, I had a feeling it was a load of rubbish.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 9, 2016)

Locker of the guy who killed Bin Laden; I don't see any Chinese 3xAAA lights:


----------



## Thetasigma (Jun 9, 2016)

The advertising is self-explanatory, like marketing "surgical steel".

Typical $10-$15 cheap zoomie behind peddled for $50 with deceptive and inaccurate information. I have yet to see one of these ads that actually shows the beam of an aspheric. Some truly powerful light is usually responsible for the beam shots, instead of the light being peddled on the ignorant populace.


----------



## Jason Liddell (Jun 11, 2016)

StarHalo said:


> Locker of the guy who killed Bin Laden; I don't see any Chinese 3xAAA lights:



Actually I don't see any lights at all


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 11, 2016)

Jason Liddell said:


> Actually I don't see any lights at all



That's what Bin Laden said, because SEALs almost exclusively use four-tube night vision goggles as seen on the helmet on the upper right. But for the record, middle shelf is an HK MP7 with what looks to be a Surefire 952, floor is an HK 416 with a Surefire Scout or E1E. Middle shelf front right is a pack of 123 cells, no AAAs..


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 12, 2016)

You don't see the light because it's ALWAYS in his pocket or hand!


----------



## tab665 (Jun 12, 2016)

i have a dark confession to make. knowing that i like flashlights my dad got me one of these "navy seal tech" lights for christmas. ive been too embarrassed to mention it here. i just said "awesome" and thanked him for the gift. phew, glad i got that off my chest.


----------



## F89 (Jun 12, 2016)

StarHalo said:


> That's what Bin Laden said, because SEALs almost exclusively use four-tube night vision goggles as seen on the helmet on the upper right. But for the record, middle shelf is an HK MP7 with what looks to be a Surefire 952, floor is an HK 416 with a Surefire Scout or E1E. Middle shelf front right is a pack of 123 cells, no AAAs..



The rifle on the floor looks like a pimped M4 to me. I'm no expert on US rifles but it looks like the M4s the Marines use, I sussed one out on a recent exercise. Fair bit nicer than my Steyr.

RE. The light, yeah it's garbage.


----------



## vadimax (Jun 12, 2016)

StarHalo said:


> Locker of the guy who killed Bin Laden; I don't see any Chinese 3xAAA lights:



One item makes me curious: the brush.


----------



## F89 (Jun 12, 2016)

vadimax said:


> One item makes me curious: the brush.



Cleaning rifles etc.


----------



## vadimax (Jun 12, 2016)

F89 said:


> Cleaning rifles etc.



As far as I know weapon cleaning kit looks differently  I could imagine cleaning optical devices, but hair of the brush seems to me excessively long.


----------



## F89 (Jun 12, 2016)

vadimax said:


> As far as I know weapon cleaning kit looks differently  I could imagine cleaning optical devices, but hair of the brush seems to me excessively long.



Perfect for a dusty weapon pre dismantling and cleaning the guts. I actually carry an old school shaving brush for such a purpose as the cleaning kits only have little wire pipe brushes and a double ended tooth brush looking thing. Anyway for all I know he might be using the brush for putting a coat of paint on his cupboard :nana:
But yeah the brush also works well cleaning sight lenses and NVG as long as you don't let it get oily.


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 12, 2016)

Jason Liddell said:


> Thank you all, I had a feeling it was a load of rubbish.



The smartest thing you did was to come here and ask my friend, kudos to you!


----------



## tsask (Jun 12, 2016)

Yes marketing skills here clearly exceed the technical facts about this light. The 3 AAA cell holder is indicative of technology that is OVER 15 years old. It's probably not regulated either, meaning the beam will dim with time. There are other lights using that same body. To the unenlightened from a world with 2 D cell powered incan lights, this 'new' LED technology somewhat of a novelty.To the enlightened community here that light is an overpriced piece of junk!


----------



## Jason Liddell (Jun 15, 2016)

hyperloop said:


> The smartest thing you did was to come here and ask my friend, kudos to you!



Thanks, if anything I do like to research to get best options. And when google didn't really give me anything. I certainly thought this would be the best place.

Thank you everyone,


----------

